# About those cobes in the surf......



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Some friends of mine have been yakin out baits,interesting concept,huh?? Well,they have been bringin in cobes&drummies like you would not believe.. I think this is going to be the "new craze"....


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I saw some guys doing that on south beach Wed and Thu last week. They were having fantastic results. Wish I had the guts to try it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Someone was doing that here in GA last year and was pulling in 12' sharks. Consequently he was banned from the pier. However it is quite useful when you don't have very deep water near the pier, or when you can't hit the deep stuff with the heaver.


----------



## VARob (May 10, 2003)

What does "yakin out baits" mean ?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Using a kayak to take your baits out an drop em off. Talked to a guy that did it for sharks last summer an his buddy was hooked up before he got back in.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Carrying bait out using a kayak. You can also use balloons or trashbags as long as the wind is off-shore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Or kites...I think jenettes lets you kite fish after dark...not sure which one. People use a kite with a breakaway hooked to it...fishing tuna heads way out for sharks.

If your going to yak out their with the bait...why not stay and fish from the yak?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Double Haul,just a guess,cause I ain't a yaker,if you hook up with a large fish you get "towed around" in a yak.. If you are standing on shore,you can actually put much more pressure on the fish,while being in a much more stable possition  as well as land him much quicker,that's my theory anyway..
I would think it much more efficent at getting the bait to the "exact" hole that you wanted it.. Kites and trashbags ain't got that kind of accuracy,have tryed both..


----------



## Reddrum (Jul 20, 2001)

Can you picture some fool hookin into a 70 lb cobia in a "Yak". I'd have too stop fishing, crack a beer and enjoy the show. at least for as long as he was still in sight


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Seems they can do that too. Take a look at
http://www.kayaksportfishing.com/photo_submissions/jeff%20krieger/rhyno_thresher%20thumbsup.jpg 

Impressive!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Looks like a nice shark. I guess you could do it if you anchored it down real well. Don't know if I would have thrown that in my Kayak though


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

No way that shark was alive when he got that thing in the yak.Would love to have seen the show from top to bottom.Had to of pulled him all over the pond. the R


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah you can tell he speared it a few times but I have heard many a stories when people have caught sharks and thought they were dead and started to play around with them. And then CHOMP!! There goes a hand, toes or fingers. You've got to remember there is still nerves firing even up to 24 hours after death and if you play around in the mouth then you are bound to get bitten.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea I will second that, i was cleaning a flounder a week or two ago that was dead and in the cooler for at least two hrs. in the process of cleaning one of my fingers slipped into his mouth and bang I was bit and bleeding, I think we exchanged a little blood. hmm I guess Im part flounder now


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

You can see three fingers on his right hand were taken off at the knuckle!! the R


----------

